# Breading for bass? Any ideas?



## my65289stang (May 21, 2006)

We are headed on our annual backpacking trip next weekend and I am just trying to nail down all of the details. It is pretty much guaranteed that we will catch more fish daily than most catch in a lifetime so I need to plan for fish prep.

We usually cook peppers and onions and make fish tacos which come out pretty good but I wanted to try something a little different this year as well. I am looking for breading thoughts for small mouth bass. A little spice is alright but nothing too crazy. I am just burnt out on old bay seasoning for my fish/seafood. I figure I will toss the filets in a little oil and bring some tartar sauce.

Also, any sauce ideas to serve on the fish tacos? The fish is usually marinated in italian, peppers and onions, and flour tortillas. Keep in mind, I can't exactly carry a fridge in my backpack to refrigerate anything 

Thanks
Brian


----------



## texasgirl (May 21, 2006)

I don't know where you are, but, if you can get hold of Bass Pro Shops Uncle Bucks seasoned fish batter, it's really good. I know that Brookshires and Walmart both carry it. The seasoned has just a little spice, nothing not.

This is what it looks like.
http://www.cookschoice.com/fishbatter.html


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 21, 2006)

As far as saucing the tacos, why not try a mild jarred salsa?  If you're only going to be gone a couple of days, it will be fine for that amount of time without refrigeration (although do stick any leftovers in the fridge when you get home).


----------



## marmalady (May 21, 2006)

For breading, how about some Panko crumbs, seasoned with some dried parsley, garlic powder, salt/pepper, maybe a little cayenne - you could mix all that together to pack in a ziplock to take w/you - maybe with a lemon to squeeze on at the last minute!


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2006)

My husband uses Zatarain's Fish Fry, and I don't think you can beat it. It's a great mix of flour, corn meal and spices. You just wash the fish, dip it in the Zatarain's, and you're ready to go.
It's not a heavy coating that hides the taste of the fish. It's just the perfect coating. I thing you will like it, and if you can find a Sam's or similar place to shop, you can buy a gallon jar for a very reasonable price.


----------



## my65289stang (May 21, 2006)

Sounds great, thanks for all of the ideas


----------



## mish (May 21, 2006)

Coat the fish with Parmesan and fresh herbs or mix the Parm in with the herbed crumbs. If you're gong the bread crumb route - you could add ground walnuts, garlic, and herbs to the mix -- pulsed in a food processor.

Instead of a sauce for the tacos, add sliced avacados, chopped tomatoes, & onions, shredded cheese & sour cream for the tortillas.  Guacamole is another thought.


----------



## Gretchen (May 22, 2006)

Corn meal, floour, salt and pepper.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Since it's a camping trip, a quick idea for a 'sauce' - Italian dressing.


----------



## IcyMist (May 22, 2006)

I'm with Gretchen.  SOmetimes the simplest way tastes the best.  AND if you have a way to do it, add some grits with your fish....There is nothing better with fish to me than some grits and hushpuppies.  For the hushpuppies, you can use your typical hushpuppy batter and just fry them like you would pancakes, turning them over when the holes appear on the top instead of deep frying them.  They are yummy and the inside is cooked and the outside isn't burnt.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 22, 2006)

Well - I'm on my way to Lake Texoma to join Mom and Pop (my step-dad) for a weekend of fishing over the Memorial Day holiday.

For bass ... it's dredged in seasoned flour (salt & pepper) and fried in a skillet. For catfish ... it's dredged in seasoned cornmeal (salt & pepper) and fried in a skillet. Sometimes he does his "blackened" fish with cajun spices ... sometimes (_especially_ catfish) he uses Zatarain's Fish Fry. 

Like Pop says - if you want "battered fish" and chips you've got a car and I'll give you directions to the Long John Silver's or Captain D's where the tourist eat ...

Doesn't mean that I haven't brought some fillets home to use in other recipes ...


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 23, 2006)

Wash fish, pat dry, dip in beaten egg with a little milk added. Dredge in flour that has S/P mixed in and fry in peanut oil. Comes out nice and golden brown and a little crunchy. Very good.


----------



## my65289stang (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for all of the ideas guys. I picked up some of the Zatarain's since I found it at a local store. Ill be taking some hot sauce too, we will probably end up throwing a few catfish in the pan as well. Ill let you know how it goes, we leave friday the 26th


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

I am sooo jealous, I will be breading chicken, making appys to freeze and getting totally exhausted over the long holiday.


----------

